

Google atScript - pfooti
https://docs.google.com/document/d/11YUzC-1d0V1-Q3V0fQ7KSit97HnZoKVygDxpWzEYW0U/preview?sle=true

======
pfooti
Seems to be an attempt to add Typescript and annotations features to ES6,
which is interesting.

The good news is that you don't need to buy into any of it to write angular
2.0 stuff, but all the angular 2.0 codebase will be written in atscript.

